# EMI Opera Libretto Site Gone



## Tehzim (May 19, 2013)

Hi, long time lurker, first time poster here. I'm looking for a good site with English translations of librettos. I tried operaglass, opera guide, and the Stanford site but they don't seem to have what I'm looking for. I had been using the EMI Opera site. There you could log in and see a lot of different librettos. But that site or section of the site has disappeared. Could anyone make some suggestions? I would really like to find a translation of Donizetti's La Fille Du Regiment.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's some suggestions http://www.donizettisociety.com/scores.htm#Librettos Probably the best place for out of copyright 19th century and before opera libretti is archive.org which has several in English such as this one http://archive.org/details/childofregimentc00donirich


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, I notice to my dismay EMI are no longer giving libretti on their site.

If you search hard enough you can usually find an acceptable translation to major operas.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Tehzim said:


> Hi, long time lurker, first time poster here. I'm looking for a good site with English translations of librettos. I tried operaglass, opera guide, and the Stanford site but they don't seem to have what I'm looking for. I had been using the EMI Opera site. There you could log in and see a lot of different librettos. But that site or section of the site has disappeared. Could anyone make some suggestions? I would really like to find a translation of Donizetti's La Fille Du Regiment.


EMI are up the creek.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Shame. That was a really useful site.


----------

